# Least Smelly Buck Breed



## Plesiosaur (Jan 26, 2013)

I've heard that Angora bucks don't smell. I don't know if that's a "they don't smell *relatively* to other bucks" or if they really don't smell at all. 

I've also heard that Boer bucks don't smell very strong.

Anyone have any experience? Ever owned a buck that didn't make you want to burn your clothes after handling him?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2013)

I think honestly it's an individual thing as well as how many does he is exposed to at a time. 
 I'll share the example I have. We borrowed my dad's Nigerian buck to breed our does. While here he didn't smell that bad. When he returned to my dad's herd he soaked himself in urine! My dad said he hadn't been dry since he got him there when we visited with him a week after he got the buck back. While here he had our 2 does and 2 wethers for company. I figure with only 2 does to "impress" he didn't feel the need to pour on the "cologne", yet when he got back to my dad's herd with many more females to impress he felt the need to soak himself in "cologne".


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know about Angora's being less smelly, or relatively so.

Buck's don't smell bad all the time.  In the fall when they are in "rut", they urinate on their face and legs.  Can't smell them from our house which is over 100 yards away, but as you get closer they have a nice aroma.

The rest of the year they are basically fine, They can also be very nice friendly animals.  Overall they fight less than the does.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 26, 2013)

Ha Ha Ha.

I don't think the smell of a buck is all that bad.

Believe me, I've smelled lots of things that smell worse.

Cat ****

Pig ****

Some people's dirty laundry, or nasty houses. To me nasty people smell worse than any buck goat could ever smell.

Lots of things smell a lot worse than a sincere buck in a sincere rut.

Besides that, he smells that way for a purpose.  The ladies like him, and without him, no baby goaties.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think there is a particular breed that smells more than others.  Some people tolerate it more easily but they all have a distinctive scent and it varies in intensity from one buck to another.  My older buck smells more than the younger two and during the fall, they all can be pretty potent.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 26, 2013)

I've heard that the scent is less in Angoras. A woman I know has quite a few and I didn't notice any buck scent when I went to visit her.

The worst buck I've ever smelled was a little Nigerian Dwarf.

My neighbor has owned ND, Saanen, Alpine and Toggenburg bucks and I never noticed one or another smelling worse or better.

I have Boer-cross bucks and while I get the bucky whiff, I personally don't find it that bad.

DBF on the other hand can't stand the buck smell


----------



## Renegade (Jan 27, 2013)

Plesiosaur said:
			
		

> I've also heard that Boer bucks don't smell very strong.
> 
> Anyone have any experience? Ever owned a buck that didn't make you want to burn your clothes after handling him?


I can tell you that Boer bucks in general smell very strong. Whoever told you they don't must have had the one buck that didn't. 
When we show our bucks we have to bathe them 3-4 times to reduce the buck smell. 
The odor doesn't really bother me but my husband isn't really fond of it.

Donna


----------



## Isthelifeforme (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a Pygmy buck that doesn't stink at all.  Had him for 7 months, bred 3 does, and hardly ever smell him.  Good-natured and calm around my children.  Doesn't get out (unless door is left open).  While not overly friendly, he is my favorite!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 11, 2013)

I finally got my goat book back from the land lady and it says angoras are less smelly because the scent gland is in the wool..  

How To Raise Goats by Carol A. Amundson


> Angora bucks have the scent glands not at the base of their horns, but in their wool, so their smell may not be as strong.


I thought of this post when I read that.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 11, 2013)

I had an angora buck and although I don't have any others to compare him to he still stunk. You knew there was a buck around just stepping in to the buck area of the barn or anywhere near the pasture where he and the rams hung out. I finally got around to skirting his winter fleece and my whole house stunk like buck goat until I was done.

 Plus he had a lot more hair than an average goat to get pee all over


----------



## mandos94ss (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it's depends on the buck. I've had a few Kinder bucks. My first buck never smelled, bred his girls just fine. He was polled so maybe that was part of it. We lost him during a really bad lighting storm. He got out and we found him stuck in the neighbor's fence. The next 2 bucks I had, you could smell them a mile away. Even when they had bred all the does they still wouldn't let up. got the car wash scrubber wand out and bathed them stinky boys.


----------

